# Convertible car seat help, please! Radian XTSL too big, what now?



## flmommy09 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hope you wonderful people out there might be able to help me. This convertible car seat thing is becoming a nightmare! My DS is 6 mo old, 18 lb and 28 in (60th and 90th percentile, respectively). So probably going to be a tall guy, not too heavy. I ordered a Radian XTSL from diapers.com and tried to install it today. It definately will not work in our Pontiac Vibe 2006 (same as Toyota Matrix). It renders the passenger side completely unusable (even at not quite 45 degrees, and my ds still needs the recline b/c his head falls forward when he's asleep). Even at approx 35 degrees, there wasn't a lot of room in the pass side, but it was manageable. Also tried in the middle, but driver's side won't go back far enough (DH is 6'1" and drives w/ the seat all the way back). So whatever seat we try next def. has to fit behind the pass. side. I'm not worried about side-side room, we only have one child now and plan to get a minivan in the future anyway.

I want to try the TF Premier, but I am afraid if I order it, I'll end up sending it back for the same reasons. Many people have said it doesn't take up much less space than the Radian. However, I could remove the headrest RF until DS is 22 lbs (still have a couple more months). Then, when he is 22 lbs, I should be able to install it at 35 degrees because he'll have better head control, right? Will I have any passenger seat room w/ a TF premier RF at 35 degrees? We take long (12 hr) car trips fairly frequently to see family, and it would be nice to have a functional passenger seat. I am about 5'7" and need a fair amt of room to be comfy as the passenger.

Also, I am interested in the Evenflos (TA, Symphony 65, or the new Momentum 65). It seems like they take up less room front to back than the TF or Radian. However, they seem to be grown out of quicker height-wise, and I think my son will be tall. Also, I'd like to have a seat that goes to 65 lbs front-facing, so when he outgrows it, I can go directly to a booster. I don't like that the Symphony doesn't have the EPP (I think it's called) behind the child's head. Does anyone know if the new Momentum will have the EPP behind the head and will the harness slots be taller than the TA?

Sorry this is so long, but as you can see, I've really thought this through and I'm still confused! Should I try the TF premier or wait for the momentum 65? At least I can try the Evenflos at BRU without having to order them to see if they fit. Help!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I think its worth a shot to try the TF if your little one is going to be very tall. Its a lot easier to find in brick and mortar stores though, so call around and see if you can find one to try out in person before you order one online. Another to try out is the Safety First Complete Air. It was on sale at Target recently for $140, it might still be.

That being said, if none of those work in your car due to space, it wouldn't be the end of the world to get a My Ride or something with a shorter shell. And look at it this way - if you're planning on getting a van and having more kids in a couple of years, you could always get your DS another seat with a taller shell so that he could continue to RF and pass the smaller/shorter seat down.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

The True Fit will fit in a Vibe/Matrix. I've done it. You will likely need to leave the headrest off as long as you can, though & then hopefully you can have the seat a tad more upright. I have an XTSL and I can't imagine it fitting back there RFing.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a tfp, and I have to say it takes up no less space w/o the headrest at a 45 than w/ the headrest at 35. Its wierd, but true. I'm not a fan of the seat overall though, as its a serious PITA to install w/o latch and an even bigger pita to adjust the straps - its buried in the seat, even with the arb (can't imagine how awful the regular tf would be...).

I *LOVE* my triumph advance. It takes up amazingly little space rfing (fits behind the drivers side w/ room to spare in my 99 accord or dh's 01 civic), its super easy to install and super easy to adjust the straps - I am *NEVER* concerned that they aren't right. Love it.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of the TF either, but it will fit in your car. The MyRide will also as it installs easily in the back of a VW Golf and leaves adequate room for the passenger.


----------



## flmommy09 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I would really like to find a seat with a tall shell/high harness slots and up to 65 lbs that fits in my car, but it may be a pipe dream! I wish I could find a TF in a store near me; I've never seen one. Are they carried at any chains? I may just wait until I can check out the new Momentum 65 b/c it seems like it may have some of the good features of the TA, but with a higher weight limit. But the weight limit won't really matter if the harness slots aren't higher. Sigh...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Any chance your ds is all leg?

Oh, no, I see you're worried about slot height.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm going to second the Complete Air recommendation. It's got the tallest shell out there, and the tallest slots. Don't let the weight limit sway you; 50 pounds is a very realistic weight limit, as opposed to the 65 lb weight limits which 99.9% of kids will never reach before outgrowing the seat by height.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I LOVE the CA. I would suggest giving it a try. They carry it in store at BRU, so you can take it out to your car to try before buying.


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the same problem with my new Radian. Even with the front passenger seat pushed forward as far as it can go, there is not much room between the shell and the back of the front seat. My son is 26 pounds and 35" tall, so he'll be RF for a while. I tried to put it in the middle, but it still hits the back of the front seats, and there are no LATCH anchors in the middle. I have a 2007 Toyota Camry LE, and in the owner's manual it says not to let a rearfacing carseat interfere with the locking mechanism of the front seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It can touch the front seats, though.


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Not sure this will be helpful, but we just ran into the same issue. We were going to do the XTSL after the infant seat and then move on to a very simple booster after that since it harnesses for so long.

But, it won't fit in our car.

So, we're actually going with a Diplomat. It's only good until 40lbs, but I love the adjusters (infinite) and it fits easily in the back seat. The plan after that is to go with something like the Frontier, which harnesses to 85 pounds but also converts to a booster (I'll see what's good when the time comes). So, that still has us only needing three seats total for the kiddo. It means switching to seat #3 earlier than expected, but I don't see this option as compromising safety in that switch.

I had to really reconcile myself to the idea that a seat with a lower weight limit wasn't necessarily all bad, given the options for the third seat.

Good luck!


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megincl* 
Not sure this will be helpful, but we just ran into the same issue. We were going to do the XTSL after the infant seat and then move on to a very simple booster after that since it harnesses for so long.

But, it won't fit in our car.

So, we're actually going with a Diplomat. It's only good until 40lbs, but I love the adjusters (infinite) and it fits easily in the back seat. The plan after that is to go with something like the Frontier, which harnesses to 85 pounds but also converts to a booster (I'll see what's good when the time comes). So, that still has us only needing three seats total for the kiddo. It means switching to seat #3 earlier than expected, but I don't see this option as compromising safety in that switch.

I had to really reconcile myself to the idea that a seat with a lower weight limit wasn't necessarily all bad, given the options for the third seat.

Good luck!

The problem with the Diplomat isn't as much the 40 pound forward-facing weight limit as it is the shortness of the shell for rear-facing. It will only last most kids until 18-24 months rear-facing, when there are a number of convertibles that can last until 3 or 4 years old rear-facing. So, while it doesn't compromise safety to switch from a forward-facing convertible to a forward-facing harnessed combination seat, safety is compromised by switching from rear-facing to forward-facing too early. I know the Radian XTSL can take up a lot of room rear-facing, but there are a number of convertibles that can be installed fairly upright (Safety 1st Complete Air, Graco My Ride, Learning Curve True Fit, Evenflo Triumph Advance and maybe the new Evenflo Momentum, and even the bigger Britax convertibles like the Roundabout 50, Marathon, or Boulevard or Dorel seats like the Scenera and the Avenue). Any of these seats will take up less room rear-facing than an XTSL, but they will last longer rear-facing than a Diplomat.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, my teeny tiny 24 month old (24 pounds, 32-ish inches tall) child is too tall to RF in the Diplomat. We've long since sold it. I really wouldn't recommend it to anyone who plans to rear face longer than 15-18 months. Heck, a Snugride 35 or Onboard 35 still fits my kid, but the convertible doesn't!

OP, if you can hold out a little longer, you'll have the Momentum 65 option like you said, and Britax is bringing out a new version of the Roundabout, Marathon, and Boulevard that have higher RF limits (40 pounds) and supposedly higher shells. I have found Britax seats to be very easy to install at a more upright angle, which would give your front seat passenger more room. The Complete Air also gets a very upright install, especially if you get the "lower" model one that doesn't have a base.

Good luck with your search!


----------

